# When It Rains It Pours... I Need Some Positive Energy



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

First I would like to say, that I don:t normally open up to anyone but my wife, since she understands all of my quirks and oddities, that and I dont believe the internet is the avenue to do that.. (no offense intended, its just me).

Second, I am usually very thick skinned, and all ways see the humor in things even in misory.. I mean shoot if its funny why not laugh







it doesnt mean there is less compasion for the situation, right? (exception for death and illness that:s never funny)

Ok, here I go exposing a side of me that you will most likely never see again, but since it is slingshot related and members of SSF are my brothers and sisters I am willing to be vulnerable for this particular moment...

Oh boy,, this is hard... and I am doing this (thinking about stopping and refreshing the page)...

Ok.. well I finally got the idea of entering into the *Put up or shut up! Funny But Real" challange..

I thought long and hard, and decided to use my one and only dear to me 1" steel ball... that I got with my first order of steel ammo... I actually bought 3 1inchers 2 were heated to different colors... (I gave those two to my brother since one of his pinball machines takes 1" balls and I thought that would be a cool gift)...

Any way I cut my bands and found my big pouch in my drawer, along with one of my clunky naturals,, and started setting up. Like I do with all new band sets I do a short range test shot into my pillow filled in door catchbox.... well I never tried 1" before, so I tried to be extra careful and didn:t draw fully,,, just enough to see if it will shoot in the directon I want it too...

Welll, this is the first storm... it made it in the pillow filled catchbox, but hit had a mind of its own and I shot a one inch hole into my drywall... Ha, the hole wasn:t the issue, I can always repair the wall quickly,, but my ball dropped behind the drywall.. and I thought it was lost







.... I spent an hour with a hanger and a magnet trying to fish it out... I was just about to get my hammer and to my surprise I dragged my line in and my favorite steel ball was on the end of my hanger WOOOHOOOO

*rainbows and unicorns*****

Well, I wasn:t going to do that again... Duh (I know I shouldnt have done the first one, but hey there is a price to pay being fearless).. So, even though it was dark, I decided to go to one of my shootng spots... I was satisifed with the test results (though the end was grimm)...

I set up my real catchbox... and started my practice shots... each time extending my anchor bit by bit,,, till I reached full pull..... Now this where it pours..... I missed the catchbox and my ball went into some shrubbery and weeds.... so I get out my folding saw... and start working my way in the direction of where my incher went... Car lights on and High powered torch in hand..... well I still haven:t found it,, and my saw handle broke GRRRRRRRR.

I will go back in the morning... I really really hope I find that ball..... I can:t discribe the feeling I have, having lost it.... I regret even using it... See that:s one of my oddities... one being I can:t stand someone moving a stationary object in my area of reach to a different spot... and I have a strong attachment to particular unexplainable items... the 1" ball being one of them.. I am still a little slingshot drunk (see thread) and ignored my attachment to attempt an awesome vid ( I already bought a huge can of tomato sauce which was to remain unopened )....

"I miss that ball" Is an understatement... I already set my alarm early so I can go out there and look for it.

I will continue to look for it, but I think there will be a point that I will have to let go... and if that time comes.. I will most likely lock this thread,, because I know I wont let it go, but rather bottle it up deep inside... (Healthy I know)

I ask you all this one thing... please don:t let this change your view about me ... meaning if you think I am cool... I still am, this is just one of the many layers of LGD.. and if dont think kindly of me.... GO STICK IT... no seriously.. you are free to have the same ill feelings of me









Thanks for letting me let it out... and I know I need to MAN UP.. I am sure I would think the same thing if someone else wrote this







(again it doesn:t lessen the compasion I have for that persons situation)

LGD

PS... If you are familuar with me.. I dont normally write this much so there is something about this for me..


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Greg, there are far too many men, if you can call them men, that have lost their balls and are not upset one bit. I commend you for wanting to never loose your ball(s).

Go find that ball!!!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes, find that ball!


----------



## Thornbottom (Apr 9, 2012)

Got a metal detector?


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks guys.. after having my quota of children.. this is actually the only ball I want and need



Thornbottom said:


> Got a metal detector?


Really????







Sorry this just occured so, I dont mean to be snarky


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Sending positive energy. Good luck in search. Hope ya get it back. I may not have lost my ball(s)...but I have lost my marbles...so I do (kind of) understand.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

GrayWolf said:


> Sending positive energy. Good luck in search. Hope ya get it back. I may not have lost my ball(s)...but I have lost my marbles...so I do (kind of) understand.


Thanks









I can:t believe I have to wait about 5 1/2 hours tll day light... GRRRRR


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Find that ball - then frame it.

I suggest that if it's lost and you can't find it, we get a 1 inch steel ball and give it a world tour through some of the slingshotforum members, with its final destination at LGB's house as compensation.


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

Enough with the negative waves LGD. Think I will find it over and over and beleive it.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I think you going to make it You got me . I read the entire post thinking it was something serious.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

knowing you LGD, the ball is just waiting until you find it, you are not a man to let his ball get away from him! and thanks for the effort for the contest.


----------



## curmudgeon (Jun 11, 2011)

Good luck.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

treefork said:


> I think you going to make it You got me . I read the entire post thinking it was something serious.


The sad thing,, if you only knew... I can be a peculuar fella...

Thanks guys, I am off to look for my ball...

fingers crossed!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

I FOUND IT , I FOUND IT, I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I brought a rake, magnet sweep, and determination... after an hour of sweating I finally reunited with my ball.. I am balanced now









Thanks guys for all of your positive thoughts.. I truly am a happy camper

WOOHOOOOOOOO

LGD


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just be careful not to drop your ball again! Use some tarps to insure a easy recovery.You have a lot of time invested in this ball.LOL


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

lightgeoduck said:


> I FOUND IT , I FOUND IT, I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I brought a rake, magnet sweep, and determination... after an hour of sweating I finally reunited with my ball.. I am balanced now
> 
> 
> ...


I have to say I believe we have peaked with positive energy...and balance. I know you will be sleeping with this under your pillow tonight.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I would have sent you a new one just for being emotionally vulnerable. That takes trust.... and 1 inch balls gone walkabout. I have a similar connection to my zen balls. I don't gots no zen with only one ball. No ying, just yang.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Yes!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

All Buns Glazing said:


> Yes!


You know I am amazed that I found it,, but your suggestion would have been a cool way to recover... It would have been neet to have a framed steel ball signed by members of the forum.

LGD


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

this post had it all - drama, intrigue, mystery, a story of a lost love,sorrow, depression, journey to find the lost artifact , a steel ball , LGD getting his groove back , rainbows and unicorns, a balless wonder no more , completion .


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

LGD, congrats on finding your ball.

Now that you have it back, I have a couple of suggestions:
1. tie a string around it and tie it to your wrist...that way you will be able to find it if it gets away again. Kind of like a ballon and a kid.
2. when your wife gets back home, have her put it in her purse for safe keeping. I hear most married men keep them there. I will have to ask my wife if that's where mine are...I haven't seen them for a long time and she says I'm happier this way.









All kidding aside, I'm glad you got your balance back. Now lets see a video of that thing going through a can!!


----------



## D.Nelson (Feb 20, 2014)

I atleast need to see a picture of this famed 1 inch steel ball!


----------

